
TeamViewer confirms number of hacked user accounts is “significant” - Deinos
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/06/teamviewer-says-theres-no-evidence-of-2fa-bypass-in-mass-account-hack/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11840020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11840020)

